# Replica submarine moonshine still



## pipeliner (Mar 6, 2015)

Im planning on making a submarine pot still more of a replica than anything and smaller of course but im trying to wrap my head around waterproofing this thing? any ideas? I want it to be functional. i have a smaller copper pot still that I distill with and this is something to add to the collection. The sides i was thnking wither 2X4 or 2x6 oak with wrapped with 18ga copper. How to keep this thing waterproof?


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

In the UK, you would be sent to jail.
johnep


----------



## pipeliner (Mar 6, 2015)

Very good point but i have proper permits so I'm well within my rights. 
Just trying for some information on how to make it watertight.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Soldered,flat lock seams is my guess without seeing one.

Stated another way....before the interweeb,I'd start with the above and then move fwd. if that didn't work.It's a process that would be familiar with sheet metal work......much more than coopering.So semantics and crossing "trade lines" would come into play WRT,ones approach.

Historically,moonshiners would likely pass these pearls on to their underlings,not publish it on a computer.So,there "may" be some lost info when diggin around historic relic'ry.Interesting and valuable(copper) project,good luck.BW


----------



## pipeliner (Mar 6, 2015)

Thankyou and im not worried about the copper seams nore or less just the oak planks for the sides? ik when wood gets wet it swells. would it be a good idea to use a tongue and groove joint?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

pipeliner said:


> Thankyou and im not worried about the copper seams nore or less just the oak planks for the sides? ik when wood gets wet it swells. would it be a good idea to use a tongue and groove joint?


Yes:yes:


----------



## subdajj (Mar 9, 2013)

Look up barrel making.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The wood isn't going to seal water tight against the sheetmetal. The way I see it there must be a sheet of sheetmetal on the inside and the wood is just there to re-enforcing it to prevent from it blowing out against 6400 lbs of liquid.


----------



## Rich31 (Aug 13, 2021)

Use white pine and make sure its straight and fits together with no cracks then nail a baord to hold them all in place one across on each side and use nails.and stagger them. Once complete fill it with water for a day or two let it sit and the wood will expand and be waterproof,as long as youve done your job right. Wood expands and retracts, just make sure the joints are as flat as possible.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Rich31 

This thread is 6 years old


----------



## Rich31 (Aug 13, 2021)

I was just trying to help my bad


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Rich31 said:


> I was just trying to help my bad


Not that bad lol, the forum software brings up a lot of old threads in the "Recommended Reading" etc,
lots of people end answering them, both new and old members.

What kinds of wood projects do you like? I make cat stuff.


----------



## Rich31 (Aug 13, 2021)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Rich31 (Aug 13, 2021)

Well I don't have a preference yet I'm pretty new to it but I like to build tables and old time chairs and I like experimenting. What do u mean cat stuff


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Rich31 said:


> What do u mean cat stuff


Spiral stairs, sisal rope wrapped poles up to 7' high, suspension bridges, well over 100' of runways up high, etc. Do you have cats? I only have 2 but they have a lot to play with lol.


----------

